# Where to purchase a terrapin from in the Dundee/Fife/Angus area?



## Abbott91 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello everyone!

I've been wanting a terrapin for several years now and after reading up about them for some time, I feel that I'm now ready to own one. 

However, my only problem is that I have no idea where to buy one from! I would really appreciate if anyone could inform me of a reputable shop/breeder that sells terrapins and is not too far from Dundee, Scotland? 

Thank you!


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

Abbott91 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I've been wanting a terrapin for several years now and after reading up about them for some time, I feel that I'm now ready to own one.
> 
> ...


simple, contact a local rescue they should have plenty. I have tons of them all looking for new homes


----------



## vssimpson (Nov 7, 2011)

Abbott91 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I've been wanting a terrapin for several years now and after reading up about them for some time, I feel that I'm now ready to own one.
> 
> ...


Hello, did you manage to get a terrapin yet? I'm looking to find a new home for my two as I'm pregnant and my priorities have changed!

Thanks


----------

